# tool rest question



## Karda (May 5, 2019)

Hi, i dinged my 12" tool rest, I can probably repair it but should it have dinged to begin with. I dropped the banjo and bent the tightening screw and later noticed a small dent in the tool rest. I have noticed other small nick that grab my tools. I got the rest on ebay, not expensive, It is a round rod rest. I have been looking at them and noticed they are nickel platted, the more expensive ones are crome platted steel, does that mean they are not hardened


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2019)

If it dings easily that I would asume it is not hardened. Plating does not assure that it is hardened either. it really depends on what alloy the steel is, 1045 can be heat treated to harden, drill rod is usually 02 or A1 tool steel and that can be hardened, 4140 cromo is another good hardening steel. But having said all of that a good 1018 or 1045 carbon steel cold rolled will make a decent usable tool rest. They are not made to be dropped or whacked, but if they are they can be sanded and filed to remove the dings. Plated rest look nice when they are new but not so nice as they wear or get repaired.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (May 5, 2019)

Hmmmm; I've bought and used lots of things in my turning journey. I tried a round tool rest for a bit because I needed a slimmer profile for some vessels-- it was ok. I don't think any that I've seen are hardened & IMO the plating just makes it more appealing, Think I'd just sand it smooth.
I don't plug products much, but don't think you can beat a Robust toolrest,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (May 5, 2019)

I just tried a file on my tool rest it bit right in. I'm thinking about a new one sometime maybe. I just got a CBN wheel that put a big dent in the budget. Mean while I'll just learn to file it down when needed


----------



## duncsuss (May 6, 2019)

If you are ok with a solid round bar tool rest, you could do a lot worse than the rests Rick Herrell makes. I have several and they are good rests at a very fair price. Contact him through IAP - link to his list of custom items.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (May 6, 2019)

thanks for the link his prices look good. I have 1 question, why isn't a 12" recommended on a 5/8ths post, that is what I am using.


----------



## rocky1 (May 6, 2019)

To much torque for a 5/8" post. Have one on my grizzly too, but I have had to repair it before after a nasty catch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (May 6, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## Lou Currier (May 6, 2019)

Rick Herrel makes quality products.


----------



## Karda (May 6, 2019)

ok


----------



## barry richardson (May 6, 2019)

I ding my tool rest all the time, stock cast iron(I think) ones that came with the powermatic, just file them smooth every once in a while, and drive on....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (May 6, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> To much torque for a 5/8" post. Have one on my grizzly too, but I have had to repair it before after a nasty catch.


Agreed -- fine if you are turning 12" long hairsticks, anything beefier than that and there will be a lot of vibration and potential for nasty catches when the tool is that far out from a 5/8" post.


----------



## Karda (May 6, 2019)

ok thanks


----------



## Karda (May 13, 2019)

I got a tool rest from ricj thanks for the suggestion, it is a great rest

Reactions: Like 1


----------

